# Planning a dinner



## minlokins (Jul 29, 2015)

I am catering a small summer dinner party of 20.

they are very simple people with simple palates yet appreciate good food.

(not the type that would eat tartar or gazpacho etc...)

i want to do London broil for main course with 4-5 slices pp. with a side of rice pilaf and roasted baby peppers

for first course/salad i want to arugula with grilled peaches and corn. yet my client is requesting salmon with that as she claims the meat portion is not big enough. Now this salad does not go with the salmon.

I am at a loss of what to do, i want to do something seasonal and also i feel like to have salmon and then meat in the next course is just a bit too much protein for one meal.

Please advise

Thanks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Depends...how big a salmon portion is she expecting? 
And how many ounces of London are in the 4-5 slices, that she thinks isn't enough?

If she still wants something extra and she's stuck on seafood, you can give her an app 
or a small fish course...maybe based on salmon or crab...perhaps croquette if you're 
cooking there...maybe with a simple drizzle sauce or sommat.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Small appetizer-like bites with salmon or smoked salmon come to mind.

Mini salmon wellingtons, smoked salmon, cream cheese, caper and dill pizzas, salmon crostini w/ cream cheese and cucumbers, salmon "martinis" - salmon/avocado/cherry tomatoes served in martini glasses, breadsticks wrapped in smoked salmon smeared w/ cream cheese and dill or chives, potato pancakes topped w/ smoked salmon, creme fraiche and dil, salmon cake sliders.  Gravlox. Still thinking.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

You could do a simple grilled and chilled salmon filet with a reduced balsamic drizzle on the salad. Say a 4oz portion. Maybe include some mache into the salad to break up the rocket. A couple of small salt boiled potatos(chilled) sliced nicely with some evoo and finely choppey fresh parsley.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I had a chilled salmon salad w lemon vinaigrette over spinach w cherry tomatoes etc the other day. It was relish.


----------



## 86pride (Jul 26, 2015)

Blackened salmon Caesar salad always goes over well. Some homemade pumpernickel croutons would be a nice touch.


----------



## minlokins (Jul 29, 2015)

that sounds amazing!

do you mind sharing a recipe for all of this with me?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Remember when adding Salmon and larger portions watch your food cost.

Good Luck


----------

